#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸前來報到：孤雛淚

## 孤雛淚

各位前輩好，小貓名為孤雛淚(孤、孤雛之類的都沒關係)，
一隻生活在陰影下的貓，因緣際會踏進了這個樂園；
喜歡聊天、摸摸針線、休閒遊戲(steam跟SL)等等，
最近開始動手做毛裝了，但是不會畫畫所以碰到一點困難(艸
所以現在要邊學畫畫邊做毛裝(用繪圖筆穿線?!
希望能夠認識各方面的朋友一起聊天、玩遊戲、知性交流等，
謝謝大家的閱讀(?

PS 怕生但是熟了之後會爆炸σ(ﾟｰ^*)

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

孤雛淚你好~
我是艾萊維亞拉!叫我艾萊就好!
畫畫的畫可以跟我多多交流呦!(我也還在學..
另外聊天室也有很多高手可以指導呦!
最後歡迎你來到狼之樂園呦!

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

聊天室見過了，來這裡回文當作正式打個招呼OwO

你好，我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，可以叫我路恩就好
名子看來很有文學素養呢(?
孤雛淚跟雙城記都看過嗎?我之前有被同學慫恿(?)過但是一直都沒動力看...(苦笑
劇情似乎頗沉重...

圖文創作區的各個版面都有會員們有趣的創作，可以逛逛喔~
有各種中二魂爆發誕生的角色設定喔(你在說你嗎

總之歡迎加入狼樂喔OwO/

----------


## 孤雛淚

其實還沒到那種氣質啦，不過正在努力結束魔戒全傳中（≧∀≦）♪
艾萊、路恩，兩位今後還請多多指教囉！

----------


## 弦月

你好！我是上弦月！現在的通稱似乎是弦月的樣子？
歡迎加入唷！
我也有各種中二魂爆發誕生的角色設定喔！歡迎看看
小心別踩版龜神獸喔，要愛護他
總之就是歡迎加入！祝你玩的開心！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

安安
這隻是非你所想的靈魂
可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或細胞或...小伊默!!
狼樂新獸還是有很多呢
期待和你切磋跟混熟

----------


## 劫修

孤雛淚你好呀~~

遇到同種族了好開心耶耶 <3

我是劫修，是一隻有白頭毛的黑貓 >wO

很高興認識你~~畫畫方面劫修也還在學習！

不過還是可以互相交流唷

日後請多指較

----------


## 吃吃

孤雛淚你好喔 :lupe_yay: 
我也是新加入的貓，正在學習繪畫<
身為同類還請多多指教ˊ艸ˋ
用繪圖筆穿線好像很厲害的樣子(崇拜眼神(#

----------


## 月光銀牙

孤雛淚安安，

名子很特別呢，歡迎你來到狼樂

用繪圖筆....穿線?!

其實我上次太認真畫畫....把廣告顏料水喝了一口.....


總之多來聊天室坐坐泡茶喔


以上

----------


## 孤雛淚

謝謝大家，往後還請多多指教囉！
還是比較在行肉掌碰的到的創作，
畢竟小貓我真的沒有幾個繪圖細胞呢！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

孤雛淚君你好，歡迎來到樂園owo/
id讓我想到Oliver Twist呢，有些好奇以此為名的原因<<這傢伙太無聊了
我是帕格薩斯，可以叫我啪嘰喔~
有機會也想看看孤雛淚君的毛裝呢，因為這邊可能要很以後才會做自己的Fursuit :3
記得看看板龜君否則踩到會被咬喔~祝玩得愉快！

----------


## 帝嵐

孤雛淚你好啊!
我是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某

銀某也有考慮過要做獸裝
但太難了就放棄了(喂
喜換聊天的話就多去聊天室吧
歡迎一起精進畫技
小心別採板規<--感觸很深
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園!

----------

